# 2 bulb t5



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

i bought some lights online ended up being the wrong kind

i think this is what they are they are brand new

wondering if anyone was interested in buying them

http://store.seacorals.net/deblsohe2do4.html

looking for around 60 dollars


----------

